# Compact tractor



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone have one of the smaller tractors- Diesel- 25HP+- ? Or does anyone have any experience with one. I have read The chinese ones are junk. I do not have room nor need for a large ones. But as the years go by hydraulics seem to be a more sustainable lifting mechanism then me!! Looking at Branson-Kubota- Deere and I think TYD.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

I had a Ford 3600 40 HP that I sold - wish I hadn't now. It was a 78 I believe. Are you buying new or used? Lots of great deals available used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I had a Ford 3600 40 HP that I sold - wish I hadn't now. It was a 78 I believe. Are you buying new or used? Lots of great deals available used.



If I could find something the size I need I would prefer used but in the 20-30Hp there does not seem to be much difference in price. I had an old 50HP fordson that was a workhorse but that was 30 yrs ago. We need a baby tractor.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2015)

My dad has a Kubota B3200 (I think?). It's a 30 some odd HP compact. Mows the yard with it, scrapes the driveway in the winter. Small enough to use as a mower, but big enough to handle small impliments. Sounds like you're looking in the BX or B series Kubota. L would probably be a little bigger than I envision you wanting.

I grew up on a farm, so I've been around tractors all my life. Kubota is one heck of a tractor. My papaw has had an M7950 since 1990... never had the first issue with it. I keep the oil changed, a clean air filter, grease it regularly. Even in sub zero temps, with no block heater, the glow plugs get it started with little effort. 

The biggest factor in your decision, IMO, should be dealer support. If you have a JD dealer 5 miles from your house, but the closest Kubota dealer is 100 miles away, I'd say JD hands down. NO experience with Branson or TYD? though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

Kubota is a good tractor and even better engine. Yanmar also makes a great diesel but I don't know what manufacturers uses them. I don't know if you remember the near loss of my John Deere 5105 - I nearly burned it up trying to put out a grass fire trying to save my neighbors house. Instead of beinf able to buy a few end connectors they wanted to sell me the entire $1000 wiring harness. If I had not been able to repair the harness and find universal connectors myself I would have had to fork over $1000 for a harness that was 85% fine. 

That's not the only time buying parts for a newer JD was a shock. My advice is spend plenty oftime researching this kind of thing and find the friendliest tractor to own and maintain. I'm sure you going to do that anyway. But one other thing I would suggest is to look at getting a skid steer instead of a tractor - they are 50 times more handy and versatile than a tractor. The only drawback some people fear is that they think they'll tear up their yard. It's not hard to learn how to avoid that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Kubota is a good tractor and even better engine. Yanmar also makes a great diesel but I don't know what manufacturers uses them. I don't know if you remember the near loss of my John Deere 5105 - I nearly burned it up trying to put out a grass fire trying to save my neighbors house. Instead of beinf able to buy a few end connectors they wanted to sell me the entire $1000 wiring harness. If I had not been able to repair the harness and find universal connectors myself I would have had to fork over $1000 for a harness that was 85% fine.
> 
> That's not the only time buying parts for a newer JD was a shock. My advice is spend plenty oftime researching this kind of thing and find the friendliest tractor to own and maintain. I'm sure you going to do that anyway. But one other thing I would suggest is to look at getting a skid steer instead of a tractor - they are 50 times more handy and versatile than a tractor. The only drawback some people fear is that they think they'll tear up their yard. It's not hard to learn how to avoid that though.



I know what you mean about skid steer but Kathie will also use this. I want something as close to the cub cadet lawn mower as I can get. It won't be a skid steer. I have pretty much eliminated the JD Branson uses an unbranded Cummins and The TYD uses a mitsubishi engine. Both have service close. The new Holland has no service here so it is out. 
Hoping some one owns one.........


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

Not trying to change your mind, just an FYI - skid steers are also WAYYYYYY more safe than tractors. They're also much easier to operate than tractors. Just throwing that out there for others' consumption.

I'd steer away from Hew Holland too. One of my buddies has sold tractors his entire life - his dad owned a tractor house in town for 40 years and he started right out of high school. He has owned and sold all major brands of tractors at one time or another. He sold New Holland for 12 years and Masseys for 8 before that . . . . he owns 3 Kubotas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Believe me- if we get a skid steer we will have no lawn-fence etc. Kathie is right left challenged. I have operated both. I want it to lift slabs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 18, 2015)

I love my JD 5045, but that is a little bigger than you want. Personally, I think the biggest factor is proximity of a dealer/service dept you can trust. I had several tractors on my final list... local service reputation and parts availability made my Deere decision.

I bought mine 3 or 4 years ago, after watching the used market for quite a while. At least at that time, in the utility tractor and smaller sizes, used tractors weren't discounted much... and Deere had some great discounting, add-ons, and free financing... so new was effectively the same cost as 3-5 year old. I think a lot of those deals are still out there.

One idea that may be similar in your area... we have a fair amount of seasonal agriculture here. Several of the blueberry farms, instead of owning and maintaining excess equipment year-round, will lease 3-4 utility and small tractors for 2 months each year for towing supplies, people, crop in and out of fields and for doing smaller jobs. Our JD dealer leases them new tractors each year, then sells them. Mine was 3 months old, had 250 hours, and had been serviced. I got a very good discount off retail, but still got full warranty and all the Deere promos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> I love my JD 5045, but that is a little bigger than you want. Personally, I think the biggest factor is proximity of a dealer/service dept you can trust. I had several tractors on my final list... local service reputation and parts availability made my Deere decision.
> 
> I bought mine 3 or 4 years ago, after watching the used market for quite a while. At least at that time, in the utility fracgor and smaller sizes, used tractors weren't discounted much... and Deere had some great discounting, add-ons, and free financing... so new was effectively the same cost as 3-5 year old. I think a lot of those deals are still out there.
> 
> One idea that may be similar in your area... we have a fair amount of seasonal agriculture here. Several of the blueberry farms, instead of owning and maintaining excess equipment year-round, will lease 3-4 utility and small tractors for 2 months each year for towing supplies, people, crop in and out of fields and for doing smaller jobs. Our JD dealer leases them new tractors each year, then sells them. Mine was 3 months old, had 250 hours, and had been serviced. I got a very good discount off retail, but still got full warranty and all the Deere promos.



You are right -we have a tremendous amount of farming around here. Only one problem with those machines- I will give you one guess.........


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

PS- I agree @SENC a 2 year old one might be more expensive then a new one. The JD in our size has much less lift capacity. but we have narrowed down to a handful of Possibilities and are in no hurry.


----------



## TMAC (Feb 18, 2015)

Mike I've got a Kubota BX 2660 that I really like. It is a compact 4 wheel drive with a 5' belly mower and a front end loader. It is perfect for what I do but how much weight are the slabs you are lifting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2015)

TMAC said:


> Mike I've got a Kubota 2660 that I really like. It is a compact 4 wheel drive with a 5' belly mower and a front end loader. It is perfect for what I do but how much weight are the slabs you are lifting?


That's what my dad had before he traded it in on the 3200. Good little tractor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

Mike the rear tires on my tractor costs $800 each. Just imagine what the tires alone cost on that beast. I spend several thousand dollars a year simply doing scheduled maintenance on my machines and equipment - just the air filter on my JD costs $80.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike the rear tires on my tractor costs $800 each. Just imagine what the tires alone cost on that beast. I spend several thousand dollars a year simply doing scheduled maintenance on my machines and equipment - just the air filter on my JD costs $80.



And what is more amazing about that beast is in the Palouse -Hilly-giant farms- There are thousands of them- some with 12 tires. The eastern part of this is covered with giant farms and equal equipment. We grow one helluva lot of food here. We were in an Attorneys office out in the farm area. They had a picture of a horse drawn combine. I bet there were 50 horses pulling it and 20 men working them. You think of what that one machine replaces and it is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep we got 'em here too. Humongous machines drive down our roads all the time and you can forget about getting by lol. I bet the pic of that horse-drawn combine was something to see - I never seen one pulled by that many horses.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yep we got 'em here too. Humongous machines drive down our roads all the time and you can forget about getting by lol. I bet the pic of that horse-drawn combine was something to see - I never seen one pulled by that many horses.



It was and just so you know I think there were more horses then that. They had some cool old pics there.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 18, 2015)

I couldn't afford green, blue, or orange although I love kubotas. I had to buy red but for cutting grass and a few odd thugs around the field it serves it purpose


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2015)

Yanmar diesels are used in JD compacts. I believe most of the JD compacts are fully built by Yanmar. 
Kubotas are good.
Older NH are very good, the newer ones are so-so.

So, you want to know about compacts...
What do you want to do, what do you expect them to do?

I deal in Orange and blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

@Brink I know you work on them- I need a 20-30Hp with loader. What is my best bang for buck. New holland is out No service in area. From what I read Chinese is out. Korean -ok


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

PS- it will move bark- a little dirt-move not dig. a little gravel I would like to get forks and be able to lift -400-500 lbs.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> .... for cutting grass and a few odd thugs around the field ....



Really, what cuts thugs the best is a really nice Japanese sword and some good technique.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2015)

BX series Kubotas are very good. 
Aluminum rear axle housings hold up well until a backhoe goes on. 
The loaders are light, but for general (not rock excavating) they hold up well.
Mowers can be used with loader on. 

Korean tractors would be the NH Boomer ## series or the nearly identical LS tractors. I'm not sure about other Korean makes.

I can't even name a Chinese made tractor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 18, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> You are right -we have a tremendous amount of farming around here. Only one problem with those machines- I will give you one guess.........
> 
> 
> View attachment 71758


Many around here are that size, too. I was surprised to learn that some of the big farms were leasing these smaller tractors, but it saved me some cash. 

If you're going for a loader on a small tractor, definitely consider a 4wd. I love my loader (use my forks about as much as my bucket), but it would benefit with 4wd.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Brink said:


> BX series Kubotas are very good.
> Aluminum rear axle housings hold up well until a backhoe goes on.
> The loaders are light, but for general (not rock excavating) they hold up well.
> Mowers can be used with loader on.
> ...




*Kubota B7800 Tractor and Loader what about this one*


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> Many around here are that size, too. I was surprised to learn that some of the big farms were leasing these smaller tractors, but it saved me some cash.
> 
> If you're going for a loader on a small tractor, definitely consider a 4wd. I love my loader (use my forks about as much as my bucket), but it would benefit with 4wd.



Definitely will get 4x4. one of tractor's duty's will be to dig out after snowplow comes by. I am looking for a low hour unit. would prefer to save the money if it is worth it. Thanks


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2015)

If you've got a decent sized yard, a 60" deck will really serve you well. I assume You've probably already thought of this though. 

I think that tractor would be perfect for what you've described. A small blade would really be handy for clearing snow if you have a long driveway, buckets just aren't as handy until you get in the deep stuff


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> *Kubota B7800 Tractor and Loader what about this one*



Mike I don't know if you are a member of http://www.tractorbynet.com/ but IMO it's the best place to ask the questions you have. I'm glad you're asking here I want you participation here obviously but for the info you need to find, there are hundreds of owners there for every 2 here. You do have to weed out the yahoos but you have to do that on any forum of any type. My main concern is that you get the right tractor for your needs and I think tractorbynet has plenty of good resources and knowledge base.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> If you've got a decent sized yard, a 60" deck will really serve you well. I assume You've probably already thought of this though.
> 
> I think that tractor would be perfect for what you've described. A small blade would really be handy for clearing snow if you have a long driveway, buckets just aren't as handy until you get in the deep stuff



I have a snow blower. I know a bout buckets and snow. I had a steep driveway and a fordson with a big bucket. It did the job but it was not easy and COLD!! then I got a 57 chev 2 ton flatbed dump and put an old county plow on it. Chains and 2 yards of pea gravel on the back and nothing could stop it........ And it was warm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 18, 2015)

Agree on tractorbynet... good rec Kevin.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike I don't know if you are a member of http://www.tractorbynet.com/ but IMO it's the best place to ask the questions you have. I'm glad you're asking here I want you participation here obviously but for the info you need to find, there are hundreds of owners there for every 2 here. You do have to weed out the yahoos but you have to do that on any forum of any type. My main concern is that you get the right tractor for your needs and I think tractorbynet has plenty of good resources and knowledge base.





SENC said:


> Agree on tractorbynet... good rec Kevin.



Thanks Guys There is a lot of info there..........


----------



## Brink (Feb 19, 2015)

I used to be on tractorbynet.

Used to be.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 20, 2015)

Kind of late jumping in on this one but I am very satisfied with my Kioti DK 35. I have 1800 pretty hard hours on it with lots of loader & woods work the only major problem to date was the front wheel bearings went at around 1600 hours. I did the work myself and it was close to $500 in parts and oil to do both sides. When I bought my tractor in 06 the availability of good used tractors was almost nonexistent, but now it is a much different story and there is a big savings to be had on lightly used tractors especially in the under 30 HP and over 40 HP sizes. One of my sons deals in used equipment he finds tractors on CL, Ebay, Iron planet, and local dealers. Most new tractor dealers will price the trade ins pretty high but you may be surprised how much they will move for a good fair cash offer. Do your research to find out who actually made the tractor you are looking at the Cub Cadets of a few years back were made by Kioti . The one I would avoid like the plague is Massy as massy does not make there own compacts and switches MFG's often making parts a nightmare. Oh and by the way Kioti is made in Korea and they have a super parts network.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Kind of late jumping in on this one but I am very satisfied with my Kioti DK 35. I have 1800 pretty hard hours on it with lots of loader & woods work the only major problem to date was the front wheel bearings went at around 1600 hours. I did the work myself and it was close to $500 in parts and oil to do both sides. When I bought my tractor in 06 the availability of good used tractors was almost nonexistent, but now it is a much different story and there is a big savings to be had on lightly used tractors especially in the under 30 HP and over 40 HP sizes. One of my sons deals in used equipment he finds tractors on CL, Ebay, Iron planet, and local dealers. Most new tractor dealers will price the trade ins pretty high but you may be surprised how much they will move for a good fair cash offer. Do your research to find out who actually made the tractor you are looking at the Cub Cadets of a few years back were made by Kioti . The one I would avoid like the plague is Massy as massy does not make there own compacts and switches MFG's often making parts a nightmare. Oh and by the way Kioti is made in Korea and they have a super parts network.



Thanks Dave, You are not late. We will take our time. I did not realize kioti was Korean.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2016)

old thread- It got put where it was supposed to be. Ended up with B7800 kubota- little work horse. 190 hrs on it. 4wheel drive. sure saves the  back

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 27, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> old thread- It got put where it was supposed to be. Ended up with B7800 kubota- little work horse. 190 hrs on it. 4wheel drive. sure saves the  back



I'm jealous, still loading logs with ramps and a winch onto my mill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the update and congrats on the tractor. Bet it makes a world of difference. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

